# Bow or Rifle



## born2hunt65 (Jan 22, 2000)

Which do you prefer hunting with a bow or a rifle? I feel hunting with a bow is more of a challenge due to your generally closer to your game when hunting which increasers their chances of seeing you long before you see them. Also it's harder tracker since usually there is no snow early in the season and a blood trail can be difficult to pick up with the all the leaves on the ground. A vital shot is important if you don't want to wound or track your game forever since an arrow isn't as lethal as a bullet. Bow season is longer than rifle season so it is easier to get quality hunting time in. Yet when rifle season comes around theres nothing quit like shooting your gun and the memories of hunting camp. If I had to choose I would choose them both, I love to hunt and cook up some vension for my family. Born


----------



## Slugshot1 (Jan 20, 2000)

Definately bowhunting for me! You see deer in their more normal behaviour patters, and I see more deer in general with a bow than a gun. At least those that are not running through the woods.  You also get better sex/age identification with a bow. I let 2 buttons walk this year because I got a good look at them. One was under my stand for about 45 minutes. I eventually took 3 does with my bow and let 3 1.5 year old bucks walk during gun season. More daylight is a good reason as well. I can skip out of work a little early and still get in 3 hours on the stand. God! Talking about this has me hankerin' for October!


----------



## Yooper (Feb 1, 2000)

The sights, sounds and weather. Are you kidding, give me bowhunting any day. I get more satifaction from harvesting an animal with my bow than the rifle. Of course like Born said, the comaraderie of deer camp can't be beat. I am torn, can I choose both ?


----------



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

Born - I agree w/ the others after 35 years of hunting the last 7 or 8 have been the most fun. Partly because my sons have come of age and spend time w/ me, but mostly because I discovered bow hunting. WOW!, what an addiction. Deer hunting has gone from a hobby, to a passion and now finally to an obsession. However, I could never give up my week in November in "Deer Camp". I'll take a bad days in the woods to any good day at work. Good luck, The Nailer


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

Bow hunting rules! Just my opinion. Firearm season is alright, but I feel like when it gets here it means the best part of hunting season is over. I do hunt the firearm season some, (very little). Its a little easier to take my kids with me while I carry a firearm than it is with a bow. But, (dont think I'm strange), I actually feel a spiritual connection to my bow, and to bow hunting. I guess its like, gun hunting is something I do, but bow hunter is what I am! Maybe thats why all my guns are covered with dust and my bow is clean and ready to shoot right now. Hmmm, I really should clean my firearms. 
Well thats my thoughts any way.
C-yah


------------------
Phish


----------



## born2hunt65 (Jan 22, 2000)

Well it seems the bows have it. I agree there is nothing that matches shooting your bow. Thanks everyone for your imput.Born


----------

